# Stolen lens database?



## Apop (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey all, Is there a place where i can check if a lens is stolen (given that i can get my hands on the serial number).

There is a 400 f2.8 IS II up for sale, a little ''too cheap'' imo.

New it costs 10800 here and its being sold for 6000 (without receipt or hard case), looking to be in good condition when looking at the photos.

I tried to google about a stolen 400 f2.8 IS II but nothing shows up.

It's a bit fishy.


Thanks


----------



## dolina (Apr 14, 2013)

Contact Canon in your country and ask them to verify whether the 400 being sold was reported stolen to them.


----------



## bycostello (Apr 15, 2013)

sadlly not (uk) when i checked with the police after buying a camera from ebay and it looked a bit suss..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2013)

You can contact the police, but it may not be local, assuming theft. Does the seller have a purchase receipt? I've bought lenses for very low prices, but the seller also had his original receipt, and they were honest people.

Ask the seller to see some photos taken with the lens, and a couple of technical questions. If he can't answer, watch out. Then notify your local police department.


----------



## kubelik (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd be less worried about whether the lens is stolen or not, and more worried about whether or not this lens even actually exists. the whole thing could be a scam, as the old "if it's too good to be true..." adage holds up very well with photography gear on the internet.


----------



## Oupstd (Apr 15, 2013)

In France I would say that 90% of really abnormal prices are scams...


----------

